# new bulbs too bright for fish?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i switched to 2x lifeglo-15watt bulbs recently

Life-Glo 15 Watt Self Ballasted Screw-In Compact Fluorescent Bulb - An ideal replacement for incandescent bulbs in any standard aquarium fixture. - Pets & Ponds

i found that my black neon tetras are always near the bottom or hiding under driftwood, they won't even come up to the top for food i have to feed them with the lights off, i was wondering if the light is too bright for them, if so, is there anyway to dim them a bit?


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

you can take out one lifeglo .


----------

